# Is there a way how I could help them? (barn cats)



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so frustrated.... (sorry if it's too long)

Once a week I go to this barn where I take horse back riding lessons. 

When I started, some time ago, there were about 5 cats - most of them kittens. I think they were actually more because when my husband gave them food, more cats appeared... 

Some of them look so sick.... 

One of them - male adult - is sneezing all the time, his tail seems to be broken, his eyes are waterly.... But if you pick him up, he starts purring immediately.

Anyways, I was there yesterday again and I saw new kittens! They look like 3-4 weeks old. 

More kittens all the time..and it will never stop! I wish I could take all of them and have them spayed/fixed. 

Is there a way of helping them? I know, the owners of the barn feed them sometimes (also the people who come for lessons) but I don't think they really care too much for them. They have their own problems with horses, etc. 
I can tell you, the owners are not rich people and this place is not a typical - clean like barn. This barn is very dirty and small... They don't even have employees in this barn - they do the work by themselves.

My husband took some pictures of the cats and I will try to post them tonight and see if someone adopts some. 

I'm not worried that much about the cats - I'm sure they will survive, what I"m worried about is the fact that they gonna have more babies all the time because they are not spayed/fixed. 

What should I do? Any ideas?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

If they belong to the owner of the Barn then it would be a good idea to bring the issue up with him. Or even if they don't - if you will trap them or a Humane Society will - then you will need permission from him to set traps on the property and then stick around to watch them.
Are some of them wild? Because in that case you will have to be very careful when you trap not to put your finger in the cage.

Have you put a search in Google or checked on the Alley Cat site for organizations in your area that could help you? This exactly how I got started. I made a lot of phone call and wrote a lot of e-mails. Four places called back. Two of them requiered $ 50 - 70 per cat. Second Chance called back and I wasn't here  That was a bummer because they had come here before and did some trapping THEMSELVES + even tried to relocate some of the kitties! It is very hard to get a hold of them because most of these organizations are non-profit and have an answering machine. So they will either call you back and put you on a waiting list or some don't have any means to help. 
But my rescue was Catnip ..and although we have to do the trapping and we cannot take in but 5 kitties at a time - we are making small progress. We started in June, I think, and 20 kitties are now S/N. There are about 30 more to go.


I hope that you can get some help into at least altering them - because it is astronomical to do it yourself. I couldn't do it. It would be ideal if you could find homes for them too. It is a great idea to post their picture here. I should do that with some of my tamed kitties as well.

Let me know if I can help you with anything :wink:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you Ioana!

I sent two emails so far - both today. The first organization replied few minutes ago (so fast!) and they can't do much because they are specialized for Toronto area.

The barn is not even close to my hometown - it's about 45 min drive from my home. 

I will see if the other people will reply my email - they were from the area where the barn is.

I would have to talk to the owners but honestly - they really don't care. The girl, who is my riding teacher goes to this barn for the last 15 years - it's like her second home. She told me, she can't take any cats because she already has many at home (I can't remember how many) and she said that it would be great if someone would adopt some of them. 

I know that it's not the solution. The solution is to spay/neuter them. But who should do it? Who is responsible? And who's gonna pay for it? If I would be rich, I would pay it - no questions! But my financial situation is so bad (my husband doesn't have job for many months) and I can't do much.

The only thing that makes me feel happy is the fact that they have place to sleep - in the barn and they get some food sometimes. Better this than if they would have no roof at all. On the other hand, I know how sick they are (some of them) and they won't probably have long live. It breaks my heart....


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Ioana, one more thing... They are actually very friendly. You can take the cat and pet it without any difficulties. I don't know if all of them are like this and I don't even know how many cats they are in total!

I'm sure the kittens would be easy to take and take them to vet, etc. 

I didn't see many adults. I used to see the male one all the time - the one with twisted tail and bad cough..... They call him Charlie and he just looked so bad! He was always there...BUT yesterday I haven't seen him! I hope he is ok. Charlie lets you to pet him and he purrs really loud!

Other adult cat is a grey cat and I think she is the mother of the first litter I saw. Then there is another momma who has now the 3 kittens. 
I've never peted the mothers.

Mother of the girl who teaches me said, that she thinks the grey cat has a new litter of kittens and she hides them somewhere.... Oh God, I hope it's not true, because it would mean more kittens.


I wish MALEKE would see my message. She lives close to me and maybe she could have some ideas....


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh Eva, I understand how it is perfectly - we are really lucky to have found an Organization such as Catnip. Keep making calls - I did the same. I cannot work for the time being either so I know how it is with just one paycheck. We have adopted Tippy ourselves - so we now have three babies  . I was going to foster her until she was more comfortable indoors - but I can't say good-bye to her. Just like with Cheerio - we bonded quickly. To be honest it is very hard not to with such lovebugs :wink: . Also we will move out soon and it is going to be very tight. I am not afraid of that -but I do I want to be able to help these kitties for the longest time, ideally as long as they need me. 
As I have said - Keep calling and asking questions - When I first called Snap they told me that they could do it for the minimum of $ 50 males and 70 females. There was no way I could do that with all the kittes. But they were very nice and recommended Operation Catnip that encourages donations and doesn't charge. 
It is a shame this place is very far from you...it makes things so much more difficult.
Please let me know what you find out ...when somebody calls you back ..you have all of my best wishes and I would love to help as much as I can.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks so much Ioana!

What exactly should I tell them over the phone? How should I ask?


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I received another response:

Eva,
We are a very small rescue, and could never attempt to spay/neuter the entire population you describe, but we can do what we can to help...
For starters, have you contacted Animal Aid of Burlington? They too are a rescue group, and may be willing to help with young kittens, or older, highly adoptable cats. They may also agree to help with spaying and neutering, then rereleasing the less adoptable cats if the person who's barn they live in is willing to keep feeding them. I will forward your e-mail to one of their volunteers and see about the proper way to put you in contact with someone..
I do know some others, out of this general area, who too may be able to offer some suggestions.. I will inquire with whomever I can and will try to get back in touch with you.
Please give us as many details on the situation as you can, and more about the cats involved..if you can start to compile a list of the cats there and general things about them, we will have something to start with...
Beth


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Eva, it is so typical of you to be this caring. I pray that you have success!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That sounds like a VERY GOOD START EVA!!!
Even if not all of them will be adopted their population will be at least kept under control - disease and wound free. 
Please keep me up dated!
P.S. You are doing such a wonderful job


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

?? I know I posted this before, but I don't know where it went! This is from an old thread I posted in. I hope some of these organizations can help, or give you some leads:



> Animal Aide of St. Thomas Elgin is a non-profit, no-kill organization, dedicated to the rescue of homeless or unwanted cats and dogs in Elgin County.
> 
> Animal Outreach
> Animal Outreach is a not-for-profit registered group in London, Ontario. They are involved in farm animal rescue and stray cat rescue. They spay/neuter and vet check all cats and then adopt them out to well screened homes. Adoption fees range from $50.00 to $100.00 per cat which includes the vaccines and spay/neuter.
> ...


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Jeanie, Thanks for the link! I didn't know you replied. sometimes I just don't receive an email (don't know why?). I will check it out sometimes today.

I got in touch with really nice lady from an organization called Cats Limited. I asked her if she is volunteering for them and she said 'No, I AM Cats Limited. 

She has 86 cats and she can't take more. BUT she gave me many advices and even her emergency phone number in case I need to talk to her right away. 
She lives close to Kitchener (not too far from my place) and I would like to visit her one day... She is really caring person and I'm so glad there are peole like her!
She told me that she is in touch with other organizations and she knows that all of them are full and don't accept cats. 

She gave me a link for an organization who could maybe help me with the spaying/neutering the cats. She said, if they don't reply, she will push them little bit.  

Also, I contacted Laura - the girl who work for pet store and helped us with Maugli and her siblings the night Heide brought them. I asked her if there is any way the store could sell some of the kittens. I'm also planning to contact the pet store where we bought (for 15$) Dunga & Yoda. Dunga and Yoda weren't checked by the vet or vaccinated and they still sold them in the store. Maybe they except cats who arent's checked by the vet.

My biggest task for today is to take pictures of all of them and count how many they are. Probably my husband will do it while I'm having my riding lesson.
The problem is that when we get there, it's already dark and it's hard to see all the cats. But we will try.... Usually they all come when we feed them. 

I will keep you posted!


----------

